# Transalp mit Familie



## toenzbox (18. April 2010)

Hallo miteinander

Wir sind eine Bike-begeisterte Famillie:
2 Erwachsene
2 Kinder (12, 14)
Früher waren wir v.a. auf der Strasse unterwegs. So haben wir z.B. vor 2 Jahren Berlin - Kopenhagen (Übernachtung im Zelt) mit dem Fahrrad gemacht.

In den Frühlingsferien waren wir 10 Tage in Spanien und haben dort ein super Bike-Gebiet (in der Nähe von Tossa de Mar) kennengelernt. Unsere Kinder waren dermassen begeistert, dass sie im Sommer einen Transalp mit dem Bike machen möchten. Mir ist aber wichtig, dass es für die Kinder (v.a. die 12-jährige) nicht zu hart wird, damit der Spass bleibt. Unsere Vorstellungen sehen etwa wie folgt aus:
- ca. 1000 Höhenmeter pro Tag
- Übernachtung in Hütten oder Hotel
- so ca. jeden 4. Tag mal Einschub eines Ruhetages in einem schönen Hotel, wo wir uns etwas entspannen können 
- Zeitdauer: 14 Tage
Technisch fahren die Kinder schon sehr gut. Einziges Problem sind noch die sehr steilen Aufstiege für die Tochter (12 J), da sie noch zu wenig Kraft hat. Ausgerüstet sind wir ebenfalls sehr gut.
Habt Ihr eine gute Idee für eine Route? Wichtig ist mir, dass ihr uns als Familie nicht nur eine Route mit breiten Alpwegen vorschlägt. Wir wollen durchaus auch technisch schwierigere und damit spannendere Trails fahren.

Vielen Dank


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. April 2010)

Servus!
Ich denke mal, dass sich da niemand was schreiben traut. Ich würde mich da für einen klassischen AX von der BRD nach IT auch keinen Tipp abgeben trauen. ... und 1000 hm sind für ein Kind schon recht viel. Vor allem dann, wenn man es regelmäßig macht. Wie willst du das mit der Gepäcklogistik hin bekommen? Rucksack selber schleppen?

Seid ihr überhaupt schon einmal 1000 hm gefahren und öfters hintereinander? Wieviele Tage hast Zeit?

Irgendwas, das entlang der Via Claudia geht und vielleicht ein, zwei mal davon abweicht. Wie man da aber an technische Abfahrten kommt ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (20. April 2010)

In einer Bike oder Mountainbike-Zeitschrift war im letzten Jahr ein Bericht über einen solchen Kids-Transalp. Zwei Väter mit ihren Töchtern, wenn ich mich recht entsinne 10 und 12 Jahre alt.

Allerdings war ich sehr überrascht, dass die dort teilweise sehr anstrengende Etappen (bis 2000hm) gefahren sind. Gepäcktransport haben allerdings die Väter übernommen.


----------



## toenzbox (20. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich denke mal, dass sich da niemand was schreiben traut. Ich würde mich da für einen klassischen AX von der BRD nach IT auch keinen Tipp abgeben trauen. ... und 1000 hm sind für ein Kind schon recht viel. Vor allem dann, wenn man es regelmäßig macht. Wie willst du das mit der Gepäcklogistik hin bekommen? Rucksack selber schleppen?
> 
> Seid ihr überhaupt schon einmal 1000 hm gefahren und öfters hintereinander? Wieviele Tage hast Zeit?
> ...




Bereits vor 2 Jahren haben wir Tagesetappen von 60 - 110 km mit den Kindern gemacht. Das ging sehr gut. Damals allerdings in der Fläche. Der 14 jährige hat während den letzten Ferien (Frühling 2010) im Durchschnitt 1500 Höhenmeter pro Tag während 10 Tagen (mit 1 Ruhetag) gefahren. Die 12 jährige hat während denselben Ferien mehrere Etappen à 500 - 1200 Meter gefahren. Zeit haben wir 14 Tage. Wir wollen uns bewusst viel Zeit lassen und mehrere Ruhetage einbauen. Dass wir Gepäck massiv zurückfahren müssen ist mir klar. Ziel ist max. 7 kg * 3 (2 Erwachsene + 14 jähriger), kein Gepäck für das Mädchen.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## radrolle48 (22. April 2010)

Hallo,
Via Claudia Augusta ist gut für die Kids und nicht so schwer. Selber schon gefahren. Es gibt verschiede Varianten, Du mußt nicht jeden Berg mitnehmen. Ich schicke Dir einen Link. Du kannst auch meinen Bericht lesen unter www.rolf-deppe.de

Viel Erfolg

Gruß

Rolf


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (22. April 2010)

radrolle48 schrieb:


> Via Claudia Augusta ist gut für die Kids und nicht so schwer.



kommt mir zu lahm vor für das, was diese Kinder leisten können

bei den eigenen war ich immer verblüfft, was alles möglich ist, wenn die Stimmung gut ist - z.B. 500 km Donautal in 5 Tagen (Tochter 13 Jahre, untrainiert, 2 Packtaschen)

wie wär's denn mit folgender Route:
Start am Bodensee (FN). Einrollen entlang des Ufers nach Österreich, rheinaufwärts bis zur Mündung der Ill. Flussaufwärts über Feldkirch ins Montafon. 2 Tage würde ich dafür ansetzen

jetzt ist genug Fitness da für den ersten richtigen Pass. Übernachtung in St. Gallenkirch oder Gargellen, am Folgetag übers Schlappiner Joch nach Klosters + Davos.

von da aus über den Scaletta-Pass ins Engadin und man ist im Süden

jetzt entweder easy Richtung Maloja - Bergell - Comer See

oder - wenn noch Kräfte und Abenteuerlust da sind -

via Zernez, Scuol über den Pass da Costainas nach Sta. Maria. Diese Heidi-Bilderbuchlandschaft unterwegs (vor allem ab S'Charl) ist aber nur für Hartgesottene und schädigt i.d.R. das Gemüt nachhaltig - danach findet man eine Weile nichts mehr so richtig gut

bis auf Scaletta alles mit Kindern (Tochter jew. 13 Jahre und deren etwas ältere Geschwister) erprobt


----------

